

The bizarre history of cellphone towers disguised as trees - haksudol
http://www.vox.com/2015/4/19/8445213/cell-phone-towers-trees

======
tired_man
They might not work everywhere, but they often fit in better than a bare
antenna array. Along NJ's garden state parkway is an example.

